# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  ألغاز الأرقام

## 7mammah

*

إذا كنتم تحبون لغة الأرقام

فستسعدكم مسابقتي هذه

وستستمتعون معها 


فللأرقام لغة


فتعالوا مرّنوا  عضلات أمخاخكم معي

ولتتفهموا لغة أرقامي

ففي كل مرة

ستتغير الشفرة* 


*موضوع جديد سأضمه إلى أخوته 

من ألغاز الأشكال والصور والسودوكو* 

*وسأبدأ طرح أول ألغاز أرقامي

بعد قليل*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

*كالعادة متميزة في طرح مواضيعك ومسابقاتك المميزة 

وان شاء الله سأكون من المتابعين 

موفقة غاليتي 
*

----------


## 7mammah

*

سأخبركم بطريقة المسابقة

كل مره هناك لغز أرقام

مجموعة من الأرقام .. أرقام مألوفة لدينا

لكنها تصطف بنسق ٍ خاص معين

وهو ماعليكم إكتشافه

لتضعوا بدل علامة إستفهامي الرقم المطلوب

إذن فكروا بعلاقة بين الأرقام

وهي تختلف كل مرة

وهذا هو أول ّ ألغاز أرقامي


*







؟  ؟؟
*
*

----------


## 7mammah

> *كالعادة متميزة في طرح مواضيعك ومسابقاتك المميزة* 
> 
> * وان شاء الله سأكون من المتابعين* 
> 
> * موفقة غاليتي*



*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تسلميلي ملاكي الغاليه

شو هالطلـّـه ع الصبح

يسعد صباحك ِ

وحياج معاي

ويلاا  كاهو اول ألغازنه وطرحناه

وبقي الحل منكم عاد

وتقييم أول رد ّ من نصيبج  تالي عاد

دمتي بكل ود ّ*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

4

لأن النواتج طوليا تساوي 14

والمجموع في نفس العمود يساوي 10 بقية 4 ليكتمل الناتج

مسابقة روعه يا روعه انتي ياقمر

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

امعلمتي عفاف 

انتينه حلوه مره  اتحبي لغة الأركام

وحلش مزبووووووووط صححححححح

ولأنه اول لغز في الموضوع

وأول حل ّ

فإلش  4 تقاييم على الحل

ركم اربعه اطاش اربعه تكاييم امعلمه

تالي أقيـّـمش امعلمه نفدت تقييماتي عفر دلحين

دمتي متألقه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا يالغالية 
موفقه لكل خير 

مسابقة عن جد حلو 
واتحرك المخ

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*مرحبا بالغلا كله*
*كيفك انونة غناتي؟*
*شو ها الأفكار الرووووعة*
*الله يعطيش الف الف عافية على ها المسابقات الروعة الي كل يوم تجيبيبها النا*
*ان شاء الله نكون من المتابعين والمشاركين للمسابقة*
*ربي يوفقش ويسعدش دنيا واخرة قمر*
*تقبلي خاااالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*





> *السلام عليكم*
> *
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *مرحبا بالغلا كله*
> *كيفك انونة غناتي؟*
> 
> *مراااحب حبيبة قلبي صبااااح الخيرااات*
> *شو ها الأفكار الرووووعة*
> 
> ...



*حي الله حبيبة قلبي* 

*بس لي عتب عليش

وين النشاط 

الله ايعينش على ظروفش


*

----------


## 7mammah

*




وأواصل طرح ألغاز أرقامي

ولزيادة في التمرين

سأجعله سهلا ً على غرار اللغز السابق

في البدايه فقط ألغاز أرقامي ستكون سهلة

لكن حذاري .. ستكون سهلة .. من الوقت أمنحكم مهلة

بعدها ستكون صعبه

وبما أن أول لغز أصبح مفهوم

هذا ثاني لغز
 



*




* قيمة اللغز : تقييم ٌ ٌ واحد ٌ ٌ*





؟  ؟؟

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

ثبعة 
الي هو 7
عشان يصير مجموع الارقام في الصفوف 18

----------


## 7mammah

*




ملاااااكي

الحل  


برافو ! مزبوووط صحححححح

يعطيك ِ الله العافيه

سيتم ّ التقييم



*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حلو 
تستاهلي نوارة 
افتقد نشاطش

----------


## 7mammah

> حلو 
>  تستاهلي نوارة 
>  افتقد نشاطش



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

حلت أياميش امعلمه عفاف

طول ما أنتي منزله عسوش

ووجهش بشوش

فرحانه اني *

----------


## 7mammah

*




وأواصل طرح ألغاز أرقامي

ولزيادة في التمرين

سأجعله سهلا ً على غرار اللغزين  السابق

في البدايه فقط ألغاز  أرقامي ستكون سهلة

حتى أنكم ستتعرفون الحل من اول ّ وهلة

لكن حذاري ... إنما هي من الوقت مهلة 

هذا ثالث لغز
 



*




* قيمة اللغز : تقييم ٌ ٌ واحد ٌ ٌ*







؟  ؟؟

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

3

لانو كل الصفوف مجموعها 10 

3+4+3 =10

----------


## 7mammah

*




ملاااااكي

الحل  


برافو ! نعم صحيح  

ولا تعليق على إجابتك ِ فهي مشروحه طبعن
 
يعطيك ِ الله العافيه

سيتم ّ التقييم

لاحقا ً


 
*

----------


## 7mammah

*




وأواصل طرح ألغاز أرقامي

هذه المرة

ربما مع بعض الصعوبه

بقول . . . بعض الصعوبه
 
هذا رابع لغز
 



*






* قيمة اللغز : ثـ3ـلاث تقييمات عدّا ً ونقدا ً*

*وهي مخصصـّـة للإجابة الأسبق*












؟  ؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*رقم 9 ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*للأسف ما عرفت اسوي علاقة بين الأرقام 
ما فهمت السالفة*

----------


## 7mammah

*




شذى

الحل  


برافو ! نعم صحيح  

هو الرقم 
 
يعطيك ِ  الله العافيه

وللتفسير

فلو سرنا بإتجاه عقارب الساعه

أي ّ لليسار

سنلاحظ أن مجموع الأعداد بأضلاع كل مثلث

هي في الواقع ُتمثـِّـل ُ الرقم بالدائرة بوسط المثلث الذي يليه

وذلك عندما نسير في الإتجاه الـُـمشار إليه

شذى الفص الأيمن لمخك 100% وهو الخاص باللغات

كذلك الفص الأيسر فحصناه هنا وشفناه 100% كذلك 

سيتم ّ التقييم  × 3 

لاحقا ً


 
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اها الحين فهمت الحكاية 
موفقين حبيبات*ي

----------


## 7mammah

*




وأواصل طرح ألغاز أرقامي

هذه المرة

نخليها سهله
 
هذا خامس لغز
 



*






* قيمة اللغز : تقييم ٌ ٌ  واحد ٌ ٌ*














؟  ؟؟

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

40
:)

----------


## 7mammah

*




مـــلاكــــي

الحل  


 نعم صحيح  



الرقم هو  


 
يعطيك ِ   الله العافيه

عقلك ِ بيفكر بشكل سريع جدا ً

وللتفسير

فالأرقام من اليسار 

تزيد بمقدار  2 ، 3 ، 4 و َ 5 تباعا ً 

سيتم ّ التقييم 

لاحقا ً


 
*

----------


## 7mammah

*




وأواصل طرح ألغاز أرقامي

هادي المرة

أصعب شويا
 
هذا سادس لغز
 



*




*أي ّ الدوائر التالية بالأسفل يجب أن تحل ّ 

محل دائرة الإستفهام ليكتمل اللغز ؟  ؟؟


*



* قيمة اللغز : أربعة ٌ ٌ مِن ْ التقاييم ُ*














؟  ؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*رقم 6*

----------


## ليلاس

*الدائرة ذات الرقم .. 6 ..*

----------


## متيمةبالحسين

الدائره رقم 7

----------


## 7mammah

> الدائره رقم 7



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أهلا ً بك ِ  أختي متيمة الحسين

للأسف الشديد

ليست هي الدائرة رقم 7

لكن ُسعـِـدت ُ بتواجدك ِ وبمشاركتك ِ

يعطيك ِ الله العافيه غناتي*

----------


## 7mammah

*




شذى الزهراء

الحل  


 نعم صحيح  



الرقم هو    

 
 
يعطيك ِ    الله العافيه

يوما ً بعد يوم تتفوقين على نفسك في الأرقام

 وفصوص المخ تعمل بكفاءة ربي يحفظك

أعزائي الحقيقه هي الدائرة رقم 6

وللتفسير

لو نظرنا للشكل بتركيز من ناحية الصفوف

سنرى أن الدارة التي بمنتصف كل صــف 

هي في الواقع ُتمـَـثـِّـل ُ حاصل جمع

نصف مجموع أعداد الدوائر التي تسبقها 

زائدا ً نصف مجموع الدوائر التي تليها
 



ونصيبك يصيبك

كنت مخصصة 4 تقاييم للغز

وهي من نصيب أولـ إجابه فقط

وهي إجابة عزيزتي شذى الزهراء


ليلاس إجابتك ِ أيضا ً صحيحه

وتنالين تقييما ً واحدا ً

يعطيكن الله العافيه

سيتم ّ التقييم 




 
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

موفقين صبايا

----------


## 7mammah

*




وأواصل طرح ألغاز أرقامي

هادي المرة

اللغز أصعب شويا
 
هذا سابع لغز
 



*

*الـلـغـز سـ7ـبـعـه*




*ضع الأرقام من واحد إلى 9 في الدوائر

في الشكل بالأعلى ، ، ،

بحيث أن كل جانب من جوانب " كل ضلع من اضلاع " المثلث

يكون مجموع أرقامه 17


*



* قيمةاللغز : خمسة ٌ ٌ مِن ْ التقاييم ُ*
















؟  ؟؟

----------


## ليلاس

* السسلام عليكم ..*

*بعد طول تفكير .. و إللي فهمته من السؤال ..*

*طلع عندي الناتج كالتالي ..*

*ارقام في الضلع الأول =2+8+4+3= 17*

*في الضلع الثاني ..3+6+7+1 =17*

*في الضلع الثالث ..1+5+9+2=17*

*إن شاء الله يكون حلي صح ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحباا ..*
*كيفك انين ؟*
*اجابتي كالتالي /*

*الضلع الاول : 9+3+5=17*
*الضلع الثاني :8+7+2=17*
*الضلع الثالث:6+4+7=17*

*واتمنى اجابتي صحيحة ..*
*الله يعطيكِ العافيه..*
*دمتي بحمى الرحمن..*

----------


## ابو طارق



----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كنت على وشك أصحح ّ

لكن شفت حبيبة قلبي حنونه 

خامره اهني بالصفحه

يعني أصحح تالي

فمن حق الجميع أخد الفرصه

ومين بيعرف

 امكن تقدر حنونه اتجيب الينه حل تاني بعد  

تحياتي لكم*

----------


## عنيده

_السلاام .._ 

_اول مره اشارك في هالمسابقه الحلووه .._ 

_فما ادري شنو السالفه .._ 

_لكن حلي في الرد الجاي .._ 

_موفقين .._

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*مرحبا انونة حبيبتي*
*فتحت اللغز وجيت احله*
*بعدين جتني مكالمة عشان كذا طولت فيه*
*كان المفروض من زمان انزله قصيت قصة حياتي عفر ههههههه*
*المهم الحمدلله لحقت قبل لا انون تصححه*
*وهذا هو حلي*
**
*خالص تحياتي لحبيبة قلبي* 
*كوني بخير*
*وهذا هو حلي*

----------


## عنيده

السلاام .. 



موفقين ..

----------


## 7mammah

> *السلام عليكم*
> *مرحبا انونة حبيبتي*
> *فتحت اللغز وجيت احله*
> *بعدين جتني مكالمة عشان كذا طولت فيه*
> *كان المفروض من زمان انزله قصيت قصة حياتي عفر ههههههه*
> *المهم الحمدلله لحقت قبل لا انون تصححه*
> *وهذا هو حلي*
> **
> *خالص تحياتي لحبيبة قلبي* 
> ...



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


وعليكم السلام والرحمه والبركه حنونه

ههههاي  أجل كلنه نفس القصه

بجد لما أجرب أدخل بالليل

يضيع نصف وقتي وأكفر بعد من نصه في التلفون

غير مسؤولية البيت كل شويه 

تسلميلي    

والتصحيح تالي

دمتم جميعا ً ابخير
*

----------


## ليلاس

*السسسلآم عليكم ..]*

*ننتظر اللغز القااادم غاليتي ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..*

----------


## 7mammah

*




يا هلا حبيبتي ليلاس

ناوية أصحح بالفعل وطرح لغز جديد

بس في مشكلة في مركز التحميل حق المنتدى

بس لاتحاتين أول ما يرجع مركز التحميل

أصحح على طول وأضع اللغز
 
*

----------


## 7mammah

*




ايوووه دلحين بس في هادي اللحطات عاد مركز التحميل للعمل

وصار وكت  . . . انصحح
  
*

----------


## 7mammah

*




ليلاس

الحل  


 نعم صحيح  


 
يعطيك ِ    الله  العافيه

هذا من مواهبش الدفينه اللي كل يوم اكتشف منها الجديد

طلعتي اتحبي الرياضيات

تتبعت حلش وسويته على الشكل كما يلي

وطبعا ً صح


 
والحقيقة هناك أكثر من طريقة للحل

وسأستعرض المشاركات واحده واحده

ومن ثم سأخبركم بالطريقه المثلى للتعامل مع لغز الارقام هذا


 



ليلاس

تنالين 5 تقييمات 









 

*

----------


## 7mammah

*




شذى

الحل  


غير  صحيح  


 
يعطيك ِ    الله   العافيه

لكن . . .

 الواضح انو انتي فهمتي اسؤال بطريقة معينه 

وعلى هالاساس كتبتي حلك

يعني اتوقع انو انتي افتكرتي انو الـ 17 لازم تكون كرقم في كل ضلع

لهذا جاء الحل خاليا ً من بعض الأرقام

لكن سآخذ حسب ما كانت عليه نيتك في الحل

وسأعتبره صحيحا ً 

لنقل صحيحا ً حسب اللي أنتي فهمتيه

لكنه غير صحيح طبعا ً حسب مطلوبنا 



 



شذى

تنالين تقييم 








*

----------


## 7mammah

*




الوالد ابوطارق

الحل  


 نعم صحيح  


 
يعطيك    الله   العافيه

الحقيقه هذا الحل ينال أيضا ً مجموع التقاييم الخمسة كامله

من معرفتي التامه بك والدي

فأنت لم تعتمد مطلقا ً على حل ليلاس

وصحيح هو نفس الحل وإن إختلف ترتيب الأرقام لكن نفسها بكل ضلع

لكن يهمني  إعتمادك على نفسك

كذلك لانك قمت بالشغل على الصوره



وطبعا ً صح




 



والدي

تنال 5 تقييمات 








*

----------


## 7mammah

*





عنود
 
الحل  


غير صحيح  


 
يعطيج   الله    العافيه

أنتي ماركزتي في المطلوبـ

على كل حال تشفع لج المحاوله والرغبه في المشاركه




 



عنود

تنالين 1 تقييم 








*

----------


## 7mammah

*




حـنـونـه

الحل  


 نعم صحيح  


 
يعطيش    الله    العافيه

الحقيقه هذا الحل هو مطابق للحل معي



لكن كما قلت أن هناك اكثر من طريقه

ولما شفتش بالصفحه اعرفت انش راح تجيبي الحل الآخر

والحل يستحق التقييم الكامل لأنه حل بطريقة أخرى



والحقيقه للتعامل مع مثل لغز الأرقام هذا

الطريقه المثلى أن نقوم بتكوين أول ضلع

ومن ثم سيكون الثاني سهل

في الثالث سنجد صعوبه

لكن مع تجربة تبديل الأرقام سيكون الاتمر سهل



وطبعا ً صح




 



حنونه

تنالين 5 تقييمات 








*

----------


## 7mammah

*




ومع لغز أرقام جديد 
  
*

----------


## 7mammah

*




وأواصل طرح ألغاز أرقامي

هادي المرة

اللغز ياربي سهل 
 
هذا ثامن لغز
 



*

*الـلـغـز ثـمـ8ـانـيـه*




*

في الشكل بالأعلى ، ، ،

أي ّ رقم يجب أن يحل ّ محل علامة الإستفهام ليكتمل اللغز ؟  ؟؟




*



* قيمةاللغز : تقييم ٌ ٌ ُمضاعف ٌ ٌ*
















؟  ؟؟

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ان شااء الله 
الرقم (6...
ياارب مااخيب هالمره..
تحياتي..

----------


## 7mammah

*



*



> ان شااء الله 
> الرقم  (6...
> ياارب  مااخيب هالمره..
> تحياتي..



* 


*بالفعل الجواب خطأ

يعطيك العافيه على المحاوله

دمت بخير
 




 ياعلي ما احب اكول لأحد خطأ


فكروا ابرقم من الـ 1  لـلـ 9

وغير الــ6 

وفكروا ابعلاقه بين الأرقام اللي بأضلع المثلثات

مع الأرقام اللي ابداخل كل امثلث

فكروا بعلاقه يحققها رقم ٌ ٌ ما

وبالتوفيق*
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بقول رقم 1
ان شااء الله صح..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن8

----------


## عنيده

يمكن 2

----------


## ward roza <3

يمكن 8

----------


## 7mammah

*






للأسف لم تصب ولا محاولة الرقم الصحيح والمطلوب

بس يلا تعوضوا في الألغاز القادمة
 

بل هو الـرقــم 4


 








لتفسير الحل 

الحقيقة أن الرقم الذي يجب أن يحل محل علامة الإستفهام

هو الرقم 4 ، وإذا وضعنا الرقم 4 ثم قمنا بجمع جميع الأعداد بزاويا كل مثلث

نجد أنها تمثل ضعف العدد الموجود بداخله

وبعبارة أخرى العدد الموجود بالداخل هو الجذر التربيعي لمجموع الأعداد بزوايا المثلث من الخارج
 

وخيرها بغيرها








*

----------


## ward roza <3

ننتظر السؤااال بكل شوووووق

----------


## ليلاس

* ننتظر السؤاال القاادم غاليتي أنين ..*

----------


## ward roza <3

ننتظر السؤال انين بكل شوووووق

----------


## ward roza <3

ننتظر السؤال 

مسابقة روووووووووووعه

----------


## ward roza <3

اعذريني انين فلقد نقلت مسابقتك الى منتدى ثاني وكتبت منقول للامانة

----------


## 7mammah

*


خيووه   حب آل محمد

دكرتيني

ابهالمسابقه

واليوم يومها

لكن ابفرغ من بعض الأشياء

وإدا في وكت ارجعت وحطيت سؤال بيها
 

بس عندي إدراج جديد

لازم أفرغ امنـّـه

بعده موسم الإدراجات ابقسمنه

مابدأت إنطلاقاته بعد








*

----------


## 7mammah

*




وأواصل طرح ألغاز أرقامي

هادي المرة

اللغز  سهل 
 
هذا تـاســ9ــع لغز
 



*

*الـلـغـز تــســ9ــعـــه*




*

في الشكل بالأعلى ، ، ،

أي ّ رقم يجب أن يحل ّ محل علامة الإستفهام ليكتمل اللغز ؟  ؟؟






*



* قيمة اللغز : تقييم ٌ ٌ ُمضاعف ٌ ٌ*
















؟  ؟؟

*التصحيح سيتأخر

للأسبوع القادم

لأن الكمبيوتر العزيز راح يكون عند المصلح

هذا الجهاز القديم بشتغل عليه مقدر أستغني عنه ملفاتي فيه

ومشكلته يعلق كثير خصوصا لما أرفع صور وأحيان يعيد تشغيل بشكل متكرر يعني ساعه هههه على ما احط هادي المشاركه

دمتم بخير*

----------

ابو طارق (04-12-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

**


*ابنتي  الغالية* 

*حمامة* 

*مبروك الاسم الجديد* 

*هذا هو الحل  عندي  وارجوا ان يكون صحيح* 

*والمعادلة  موجودة  عندي* 

*مع كل تقدير * 

*ابو طارق*

----------

7mammah (04-12-2010)

----------


## حساسه بزياده

السلااااااااااام عليكم
يو شفت الإسم وقلت مين إلا جانا ونوره يلالي

مادريت إنش مغيره الإسم 


بس اني مارح اغير اسمك 
هلا أنون وشلونك سلامات ماجاه شر الجهاز
إنتبهي ليفرمتوه لش كله زي جهازي من كم سبوع وديته فرمته كله
والله منقهره لحد يومش على الصور إلا طارت
مدري ترجع وإلا ...
بالنسبه للسؤال داخله بجاوب>>إلا قولي بتهدري مو بتجاوبي
اتاريه سبقني الوالد
يالله عليه بالعافيه
وبما إني اول مره أشترك في ذا الموضوع 
هالسؤال
نفس دروس الصف الأول متوسط لمادة الرياضيات >>عجل نحو
المنوال إذا مب غلطانه
زيادة الأعداد الفرديه
مدري عفر ماعرف أشرح
0+1=1
1+3=4
4+5=9
9+7=16
16+9=25
25+11=36
.
.
.
.
.
وهكذا دواليك

----------

7mammah (04-14-2010)

----------


## 7mammah

> **
> 
> 
> *ابنتي  الغالية* 
> 
> *حمامة* 
> 
> *مبروك الاسم الجديد* 
> 
> ...



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الله يبارك فيك الوالد ابوطارق

ومشكور على الشوكولاته

لزوووزه مررره

وأما جوابك فهو صحيح 

هو العدد 

16

وطبعا ً بيكفي مجرد ذكر الإجابه الصح

وإن كان ذكر التفسير أفضل

وسأذكر تفسير الحل مع ردي على المشاركه التاليه

تقييم × 2

يتبقى لك تقييم سيتم ّ بعد قليل*

----------


## 7mammah

> السلااااااااااام عليكم
> يو شفت الإسم وقلت مين إلا جانا ونوره يلالي
> 
> مادريت إنش مغيره الإسم 
> 
> 
> بس اني مارح اغير اسمك 
> هلا أنون وشلونك سلامات ماجاه شر الجهاز
> إنتبهي ليفرمتوه لش كله زي جهازي من كم سبوع وديته فرمته كله
> ...



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته


ياهلا ابحساسه الجميله

صح الإجابه الصحيحه سبقت إجابتش

لكن هم بعد ننظر في إجابتش وانشوف

شوفي أولا ً بالنسبه للمطلوب دائما ً في هادي المسابقه

هو مايلي

التوصل للرقم المطلوب

وذلك عن طريق إيجاد علاقة بين الأرقام

يعني

لاتخمني

فكري ابعلاقه بين الأرقام

اكو فد علاقه لابد منها موجوده

مثلا ً في لغز الأرقام هذا

لو نظرنا للطرف الأيسر السفلي من المثلث وسرنا مع الأرقام

سنلاحظ أنها - أي ّ الأرقام - تأخد في الزيادة بمقدار التربيع

يعني المربع للعدد

بس اني شايفه بعد انش أوجدتي تفسير 

ونظرتي لها على أساس المنوال

ومقبوله  كيف جبتيها مادري عاد بس صح

وسيتم تقييمش أيضا ً

وبس جابه اقول اسمايلاتش أبعيد رفعهم على مركز تحميل المنتدى لأنهم مره يجننوا

وحابه انهم يبقوا ابصفحتي على طول 

هادي ابابوقها للتقييم في مسابقاتي بعد ادنش


*
*
حساسه




يعطيش الله العافيه غناتي*







*مع التحيه*

----------

حساسه بزياده (04-15-2010)

----------


## حساسه بزياده

هلا أنون شلونچ

*وحابه انهم يبقوا ابصفحتي على طول* 
غاية سروري ذلك


*هادي ابابوقها للتقييم في مسابقاتي بعد ادنش*
لا مو بوقه غناتي هذه وكل ماأضعه في صفحتك فهو هديه مني لك مع تمنياتي بالقبول


*تأخد في الزيادة بمقدار التربيع*

كيف مافهمت؟!

*يعني المربع للعدد*
يعني مربع 1هو
1+1=2
كيف صار 4
وكذلك مربعهو 16

فهل هذي هي 16المطلوبه؟!



بس كني غلطت بحاجه مدري وشي  :sad2: 
لأن أشوف في تعديل بمشاركتي 
فأرجوا المعذره

----------

7mammah (04-17-2010)

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*





> هلا أنون شلونچ
> 
> *وحابه انهم يبقوا ابصفحتي على طول* 
> غاية سروري ذلك
> 
> 
> *هادي ابابوقها للتقييم في مسابقاتي بعد ادنش*
> لا مو بوقه غناتي هذه وكل ماأضعه في صفحتك فهو هديه مني لك مع تمنياتي بالقبول
> 
> ...



*حياش الله حساسه

صبحش الله بالنور حساسه

يعطيش الله العافيه غناتي

واني ابخير دوووم بشوفتش يالغاليه

ومشكوره من كل قلبي يغناتي أنتي على كرمش أكيد احبهم اسمايلاتش

وأما بالنسبه للإستفسارين اللي طرحتيهم

أولا ً عن أن الأعداد تأخذ بالزيادة بمقدار التربيع يعني مربع العدد

نعم صحيح ، وللتوضيح هذا هو اللغز مره ثانيه




لاحظي خلينه نبدأ مع أسفل يسار المثلث

في تفسيري للحل قلت انه الأعداد تأخذ بالزيادة بمقدار التربيع

يعني الواحد مربعه  واحد

الإثنين مربعها 4

الـ 3 مربعها 9

إنتبهي التربيع هو ضرب العدد ابنفسه مو جمع العدد على نفسه

يعني مثلا ً مربع الـ 4 = 4 × 4 = 16

4 × 4  " أو زي ما انقول قراءة ً أربعة ُأس ّ إثنين "

طيب وصلت ؟

إي وهكدا بالنسبه للأعداد كلهم ناخد امربعهم 



إستفسارش غناتي عن التعديل

لا يغناتي أنتي أحله امن العسل شيفا اعدل على كلامش

إنما التعديل لأني مثل ما خبرتش غيرت روابط اسمايلاتش يعني رفعتهم على مركز تحميل المنتدى ورجعت حطيتهم بمشاركتش مره تانيه ومن هنا جاء التعديل

لأني حابه يبقوا السمايلات على طول

أحيان لما انحط صور بروابط مواقع تال يتلفوا الصور بعد وقت 

لكن طالما هم مرفوعين على مركز تحميل المنتدى يبقوا ببقاء المنتدى نفسه ، اعرفتي غناتي ؟

زي مشاركتش دي بعد رجعت رفعت سمايلاتش على مركز تحميل المنتدى

ومشكوره وااايد على هالمشاركه

مشكوره انش تستفسري عن طريقة الحل



وأشجع هالنوع من المشاركات لمتابعة اللغز وللتعرف على الطريقة أو للإستفهام عن شيء



ويلا إن شاء الله ما أكون طولت عليش

لش كل مودتي ياغناتي*

----------

حساسه بزياده (04-17-2010)

----------


## 7mammah

*


ومع لغز أرقـام  . . .

. . . . . . . . . . . . . .  جـديـد









*

----------


## 7mammah

*





وأواصل طرح ألغاز أرقامي

هادي المرة

 اللغز  سهل 
  
هذا عــ10ــاشـــ10ـــر لغز
 



* 

 *الـلـغـز عـــ10ــشـــ10ــرة*
 



*

في الشكل بالأعلى ، ، ،

المطلوب إدخال الأرقام من 1 إلى 9 لنحصل على الناتج 100 ؟  ؟؟

إنتبهوا ما تلخبطوا بين ألغاز الأرقام والمربعات السحرية

هذا لغز أرقام 


 
****




*



* قيمة اللغز : خمـ5ـسة تقاييم*
















؟  ؟؟

----------

ابو طارق (04-21-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

**


*نوع جديد  وجميل* 

*وتشغيل البطيخة* 

*يعطيكي العافية  ابنتي* 

*7mammah* 

*هذا هو الحل اعتقد* 

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الاخت انين ان شاء الله تكوني بخير ..

ماشاء الله عليك ،، مسابقة رائعه ..

واذا كانت في فرصة بشارك معاكِ ..

بالتوفيق ..

كل المودة

----------

